# January Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Le Master has chosen a fun theme for January: New Year's resolution.

Post a picture of your Golden's resolution for the New Year. It can be anything. Be creative.


It's a new calendar year so last year's winners can enter pics into the contest again. 
As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, January 22nd, please, one entry per membership.

Here is an example picture of Barley's resolution: lifting weights to get bigger.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisy resolves to share more with her big sister Mimi.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme, Congratulations again Le Master!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Le Master, I love your theme for January!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The first photo contest for 2018 has started...what is your golden's New Year's resolution?


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Chumlee said his New Years Resolution is to clean up his act and mend his stuffie-murdering ways. No more squeaker-ectomies performed on helpless little stuffies. 

I just can't tell if he really MEANS it....


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle has resolved to cut-back on the donuts


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna says her New Year resolution is to stop chewing her moms shoes. Honestly, I don’t think she can do it :surprise:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm loving all of these photos, what a great theme, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster has resolved to (try and) love his brother!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to LeMaster, wonderful Theme!!!!! :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

Last year (my first year), I learned that digging is fun. But this year, I resolve to stop digging up the yard. Maybe.

(ok, prolly not.)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Y'all are good, real good. 

The entries are really great so far, looking forward to seeing more. 

Great theme Le Master!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Loving the theme his month


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great theme and pics!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan will try to be friendlier....


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

To never miss a walk. Even when its snowing out and wind is blowing 35+ mph.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Leo’s resolution is to not beg as much at dinner time... it’s not going good so far...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a fun theme!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Piper, Tally and Sofie resolve to stop hogging the furniture - in particular Jane's chair!- and sleep on the dog bed, where dogs are supposed to sleep. The furniture will be reserved for humans from now on. 
no


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sophie's resolution is to sleep on our bed or on her puppy pillow and to leave the bathtub for..well baths . (Seriously at 11 she can sleep wherever she likes)


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko s resolution is to TRY to stop stealing the grands clothes!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I can hardly wait to see more Golden's New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey promises me her New Years Resolution is that she will not chase the ducks and geese this year..... yea, right! LOL :wink2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our Honey made a resolution to 'laugh more'.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

These photos are all wonderful, hoping to see lots more!!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Le Master has chosen a fun theme for January: New Year's resolution.
> 
> Post a picture of your Golden's resolution for the New Year. It can be anything. Be creative.
> 
> ...


*Great entries so far!*


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny's resolution is to listen more (the pup ignoring me). Unlike Abby, who was a great listener! Agnes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Love this theme, LeMaster!!

This year, Tucker resolves to ALWAYS wear a hat while
sunbathing!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Le Master has chosen a fun theme for January: New Year's resolution.
> 
> Post a picture of your Golden's resolution for the New Year. It can be anything. Be creative.
> 
> ...




Great entries all, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## RND (Jan 7, 2017)

*Dusty*

Dusty says he will try and refrain from pulling up the rug!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone, let's see some more!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo would resolve to stop chewing up newspapers if he was still with me.


----------



## lbkula (Jan 8, 2018)

*great theme!*

Love this theme! Can't wait to see the entries...


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory resolved to sleep in her $100 dog bed more often. Eh, who are we kidding!?!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These pics are great.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah wants to cut back on his drinking for 2018.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All the entries so far are really great, it's going to be hard come voting time. 

Hope to see more before the January 22nd deadline!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photos in this contest are all so good and there's still time for you to enter a pic before the contest closes on January 22nd.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie resolved to spend less time daydreaming on the couch.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie resolves to spend less time daydreaming on the couch


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> The photos in this contest are all so good and there's still time for you to enter a pic before the contest closes on January 22nd.


Great entries everyone, hope to see more!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

More than 20 members have shared photos of their golden's New Year's Resolution.
There's still plenty of time to add your pic in this month's contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> More than 20 members have shared photos of their golden's New Year's Resolution.
> There's still plenty of time to add your pic in this month's contest.


Bumping up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie would have resolved to drink less soda.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really enjoying all the photos so far, hope to see lots more!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a fun theme, hoping to see more entries.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They gave been great, hope to see some more!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie's resolution is not going too well.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

cwag said:


> Rukie's resolution is not going too well.


 Don't worry Rukie - a lot of us are known to have 1 or 2 slips in January


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Loving all our pups resolutions  .


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These pics make me smile.


----------



## js924 (Oct 3, 2017)

New Years Resolution: this year don't overdo it on New Year's Eve and actually make it to the ball drop instead of passing out at 9pm


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I resolve to cut out the sweets.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are all great resolution photos.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bumping up the photo contest....all of these resolutions are great....hope we see more!!!!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Finley resolves to try to stop stealing things that don't belong to him, especially socks and kleenex.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to share your golden's New Year's Resolution!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Entries will be accepted until Monday, January 22nd, please, one entry per membership.*


Hope to see more entries before the Contest Closes on Monday!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar resolves to always be color coordinated with his dad's pants!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a reminder, the fun theme for January: New Year's resolution.

Post a picture of your Golden's resolution for the New Year. It can be anything. Be creative.

It's a new calendar year so last year's winners can enter pics into the contest again. 
As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, January 22nd, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just one more day to post a pic in this month's contest.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

To enjoy more sunsets at the beach


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*TODAY*_ is the last day to submit a picture in the Photo Contest. 




> Here's a reminder, the fun theme for January: New Year's resolution.
> 
> Post a picture of your Golden's resolution for the New Year. It can be anything. Be creative.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for January: New Year's Resolution will close later today (around 6pm). 

You must have 25 posts for you pic to be included of the poll but there's still a little time to get your post count up if you need to.

Please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love seeing all of them!


----------

